# Bit for a strong Cob



## Witchy (2 January 2010)

Hey guys,

This is a question really: What bit do you use with your cob?

My boy was ridden a couple of days ago by an experience friend of mine as I'm still quite a novice. She thoroughly enjoyed herself with him because he is full of beans at the moment due to not being ridden because of the horrible weather/winter/dark nights/my lazy arse etc etc.

Friend said that he was fantastic fun to ride and wants to carry on riding him and do other stuff with him etc lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





She said that he was a strong chap and that I would benefit from changing his bit to something stronger.  He currently has a snaffle with lozenge in the middle and cheek bars - not sure why, just what he had when I bought him.

I'm not scared of him at all and take the opinion of my friend on her good advice.  I'll also be using a running martingale to stop him throwing his head.

Look forward to your responses!


----------



## Britestar (2 January 2010)

Many cobs go nicely in a Pelham with roundings. Might be worth a try. Use a leather curb chain if you are worried about a chain one.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (2 January 2010)

Hm, it'll depend really whether he's leaning on the bit (putting his head down) or throwing his head in the air and then trying to run along .

My friend used to use a waterford snaffle on her cob as he'd lean and with the links on the waterford, he couldnt


----------



## spike123 (2 January 2010)

mine is ridden in a kimblewick,mainly because he is very strong and despite trying numerous snaffle bits they didn't have any effect.The kimblewick seems to suit him.I have brakes,he is more comfortable in his mouth and no longer wears a flash which he did with a snaffle.He does still have a martingale but I do intend to remove that as well some time soon.


----------



## Witchy (2 January 2010)

She wanted to canter him so I told her to go back down the track and canter towards me.  

She got down the end and went round the corner, turned him round back toward me.  When she came round the bend she asked for trot and he went straight into GALLOP!!  My friend laughed her head off and was WHOOPING for joy - she loved it lol.

She said that he was throwing his head up alot.  

Thanks for your response


----------



## PaintboxEDT (2 January 2010)

another classic question is are his teeth up to date ?


----------



## YorksG (2 January 2010)

Pelhams are excellent for extra stopping power, even with a reasonably mild mothpiece, BUT roundings are not such a good idea, as it muddles the effect and can cause more issues IMO


----------



## brucea (2 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
   "She said that he was a strong chap and that I would benefit from changing his bit to something stronger."

[/ QUOTE ]

An alternative viewpoint from someone who gave up bits years ago and rides all my horses in a simple rope halter.

This is almost always a riding and communication problem. A "stronger bit" will only bring resentment and probably more trouble. A running marttingale will make the head tossing worse - and add a level of frustration - always better to understand why he is doing it in the first place - often it is a balance problem or soemtimes a frustration problem.

I have a cob that was strong, and head tossed (still does becuase he needs to lighten his front end to get on the right lead in canter, but it is a lot better than it was) - my "please stop" is now a relax and breathe out, and my turns are simply look and then turn my body. 

Most folks think cobs are insensitive, they're quite the reverse, and can be wonderfully light and obedient to the aids.


----------



## Serenity087 (2 January 2010)

Do NOT put a cob in a pelham if you're after brakes!  You might as well ride it bridleless, it'll save you the sore hands!

If you want something stronger, look for something without poll action.  You're asking for trouble with poll acting bits on cobs.

I never went further than a french link snaffle in my cobs.  Waste of time.  Went out hunting in my pelham once and lost all control!
It is PURELY for show!


----------



## Witchy (2 January 2010)

Hmmm SMID, I was thinking along these lines also - if I add more pressure will it just escelate what he's doing.

I've just bought a dually halter because he's very bargy.  I think he might just be testing me lol   ..... or have a sore nose?


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (2 January 2010)

i wouldnt put it in a pelham if you in a snaffle!! explore the snaffle ranges and do a bit of flatwork! ie half halt = wait for next command! get a good instructor and work towards the well schooled responsive ride.


----------



## kpup (2 January 2010)

I ride my cob in a waterford now, he was in an eggbutt snaffle but took the p. I tried a pelham &amp; he hated it so a friend suggested the waterford which suits him very well.
I have just bought a full cheek waterford to help with steering as well as brakes for x-country.
I use a dually halter as he is bargy in a regular headcollar &amp; the difference is amazing.


----------



## brucea (2 January 2010)

Dually halters can put a massive amount of pressure on the nose and even though I was given my one by Monty himself...I never use it... hurting them always seemed like the wrong answer.

The reality is that you have to understand why he is resisting and being strong and address that (on the ground first)

Cobs I've had are all very good at dominance games and getting you where they want you - and you have to earn your respect with them. They love playing games against you.

In reality applying pressure to his face won't do anythign more than provoke an outburst - the pressure that cobs respect is really psychological. If they are barging then send them back with good strong "stand up" body language, a shake on the rope and if required a popper in the brisket - then make them stand there until they are calm and respectful - repeat until they stop barging. It's all about respecting your space.

Stopping on board - you will have to learn to disengage the back end (they're rear wheel drive, so you take the power out and they can't go anywhere  ) 

The're strong little horses, short levers and thick necks and shoulders - always stronger than you - so the pressure has to be psychological rather than physical.


----------



## Lolo (2 January 2010)

We had our tank- sorry, cob!- in a cheltenham for XC. It seems a lot, especially as there was a 12yo the other end of the reins but it worked a treat- he stopped tanking her round courses and she topped coming off course with no skin left on her hands! Mybe try alternating bits so he doesn't get ised to one- once Henry had worked one out, he was unstoppable again!


----------



## tashpritty (2 January 2010)

Can i ask is he allways strong or is it becasue hes fresh from not being ridden?


----------



## tashpritty (2 January 2010)

also i personally wouldnt change the bit yourself being 'still quite a novice'

id possible ask your friend what she feels might work for her, or speak to your instructor not only can they advise becasue they know you and your horse they can also teach you how to ride with it and the effects it has on your horse


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (2 January 2010)

If you are happy with him in his current bit, why change?  Most horses will move towards home, or when turned back the way they came, a lot faster, so if it were my horse I'd ask my friend to ride him a few more times at various speeds, before I changed bit.


----------



## Witchy (2 January 2010)

because he's not been ridden.  He's usually a right lazy git 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The responses from you guys are really interesting - its good to hear different stories and ways forward.  He does play games with me and then wait for a response, I see it in his eyes.  Naught, naughty boy lol

Joe has always been bargy and is becoming more of a handful - but I think its steming from being in a mud bath paddock with not a blade to eat.  He stands in the corner (I'm guessing all day) and does nothing.

He's bored and full of energy, probably like a lot of horses this time of year.

Thanks for the info on the dually - I will only use this when he's really bad but otherwise will walk him up in his normal halter.


----------



## daydreambeliever (3 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
If you are happy with him in his current bit, why change?  Most horses will move towards home, or when turned back the way they came, a lot faster, so if it were my horse I'd ask my friend to ride him a few more times at various speeds, before I changed bit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats exactly what i was thinking. If you are happy and feel in control why change


----------



## Ashleigh_ (3 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
If you are happy with him in his current bit, why change?  Most horses will move towards home, or when turned back the way they came, a lot faster, so if it were my horse I'd ask my friend to ride him a few more times at various speeds, before I changed bit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats exactly what i was thinking. If you are happy and feel in control why change  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Same here! You're going to be riding him since he's your horse and even if she is more experienced and suggests a stronger bit, if your comfortable riding him and in control with what he's got then good for you!

Don't fix something if it doesn't need fixing!


----------



## HayleyandBob (3 January 2010)

Harper_gal- i wish id known that a few weeks ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  "the bit company" suggested i try a french link pelham with 2 reins for hunting Bob! and OMG! it was awfull !i might aswell have gone in a snaffle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I went straight back to the kimblewick i usually ride in which is the best iv tried but still not perfect 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think id have to agree with SMID aswell though, it took us a year and  half to gain respect from Bob but it was worth all the hard work as he is now an angel for me on the ground and for everything but hunting (unfortuantly not for evryone else including vets 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) Although he still tries to catch me out occassionally 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Witchy id probably still put him in the dually but not necessarily use the top rings, keep them there for when you need them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but that is just my opinion


----------

